# Slide 150 Rahmengröße



## bobo2606 (18. Februar 2018)

Servus beinand,

ich habe ein Auge auf das Slide 150 10.0 HD als Alpen-/Touren-/Trailbike geworfen.
Bei meinen 184cm habe ich eine Schrittlänge von 88,5cm und eine Armlänge von 66 cm. Der "Größenrechner" wirft mir eine Rahmengröße von 20" aus.
Wenn ich bei dieser Rahmenlänge allerdings den Reach (444mm) die hor. Oberrohrlänge (612mm) und den Stack (618mm) betrachte, kommt er mir etwas klein vor.
Ich fahre aktuell noch ein Cube AMS mit ähnlichen Werten allerdings mit einem relativ steilen Vorbau von 110mm was ich von der Sitzposition mit meinen knapp 50 Jahren relativ angenehm finde.

Mein Sohn hat ein Slide 150 (2013er mit 26er Zoll) in Rahmengröße 20", was ich probiert habe und ein bisschen klein finde. Es hat aber auch einen noch kürzeren Reach und Stack.

Soll ich jetzt den größeren Rahmen nehmen?

Die Sitzposition anhand des Vorbaus anzupassen möchte ich vermeiden, da ich denke, dass sich die Fahreigenschaften doch nicht unerheblich verändern.

Fährt jemand mit meinen Körpermaßen ein Slide 150 und wenn ja in welcher Größe?

Servus,
bobo


----------



## PatSiebi (18. Februar 2018)

hi,
ich fahre ein Slide 160 in 22“ mit 187 und 91 Schrittlänge. Das 20“ war mir zu kurz und der Sattel noch höher über dem Lenker. Habe selbst am 22“ nochmal einen Lenker mit mehr Rise verbaut.
Einzig bedenklich könnte die Länge der Sattelstütze sein, meine 150er Reverb steht etwa 2 cm aus dem Sattelrohr.

Die Geo des Slide 150 habe ich mir jetzt nicht angesehen. Vlt helfen dir meine Angaben trotzdem weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (18. Februar 2018)

Der verbaute serienmäßige Vorbau ist eine "Möglichkeit", aber kein muß. Jeder Mensch ist verschieden. Es ist daher völlig normal den Vorbau abzulängen. Ich würde bei Deiner Größe 20" nehmen. Allerdings wird dann der Sattel etwa 4-5cm höher sein als der Lenker. D.h. je nach Vgl. mit dem Cube (Höhe Lenker / Sattel) muß da ein Lenker mit etwas mehr rise dran wenn Du aufrechter sitzen möchtest.
Das 22" ist halt schon ein großes Schiff...nicht umsonst fragen viele mit 188 oder 190 ob nicht auch Größe L / 20" ginge.


----------



## tommi67 (19. Februar 2018)

Hallo  Bobo
Ich bin 1,80 und fahre das Slide 150 in größe L (20).Ich finde es schon minimal zu lang für mich.Das heißt das es für 1,84 bei Dir perfekt passen sollte ohne etwas umbauen zu müssen.
V.G.Thomas


----------



## x-c (21. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich stelle mir die gleiche Frage wie Bobo zum Slide 150.

Bei einer Schrittlänge von 93 (Armlänge 69 und Körperlänge 189) tendiere ich zum Rahmen in 22" / xl.

Auch meine Frage: Kann jemand aus dem Forum aus eigener Erfahrung oder Radon mit professioneller Beratungserfahrung meine Einschätzung (22") bestätigen oder davon abraten?

Vielen Dank für Rückmeldungen
Claus


----------



## PatSiebi (21. Februar 2018)

x-c schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich stelle mir die gleiche Frage wie Bobo zum Slide 150.
> 
> Bei einer Schrittlänge von 93 (Armlänge 69 und Körperlänge 189) tendiere ich zum Rahmen in 22" / xl.
> ...



Hallo Claus,
siehe meinen Post oben. Ich habe auch Armlänge 69 cm und Schrittlänge 91 cm (Körpergröße 187). Ich finde mein 22" recht passend und würde auf keinen Fall das kleinere fahren wollen. Der Sattel würde noch ne Ecke weiter über dem Lenker stehen und ein noch kürzerer Reach würde mir auch nicht gefallen. Beim 22" habe ich eine minimale Sattelüberhöhung und sitze auch noch sportlich, habe sogar einen Lenker mit mehr Rise verbaut.


----------



## x-c (21. Februar 2018)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, Patsiebi. 
Habe das Rad nach Rücksprache mit einem Bekannten jetzt in xl 22" bestellt.


----------



## bobo2606 (24. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch einen Schritt weiter.
Erstmal hab ich mich bei der Schrittlänge vermessen. Sind 90cm statt 88,5cm. 
Ich hab mich außerdem mal auf ein paar Bikes draufgesetzt. Das Giant Trance und das Scott Genius haben sich in Größe L ganz gut angefühlt.
Beim Giant Reign würde ich sogar zu XL greifen, liegt wohl an der eher hecklastigen Sitzposition. Die Geometrien der getesteten L-Bikes sind am ehesten mit der beim Slide in Größe 22" vergleichbar. Aus diesem Grund werde ich wahrscheinlich zum "großen Schiff" greifen.
Danke nochmal an alle!

Servus,
Bobo


----------

